# Red Arrows



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

These flew over Barry today


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Great pictures , Always nice to see the "Reds"


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice one. :thumbup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw them a few years back at the Dartmouth regatta - what a bunch of showoffs :lol:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

It's always great to see the Red Arrows display but I must

say it's even better to see them taking off and landing as I

have on several occasions thanks to my job.

The whole take off/landing sequence is a display on its own.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

I should've been leading that NATO formation today!

Cheerz


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Love that first picture over the houses :thumbup:


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Great stuff


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Cracking pictures :thumbup:

Its great to see the Red Arrows, I saw them in Glasgow for the opening of the Commonwealth Games and air shows a few years agow.

Very impressive


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Always brilliant to see the Red Arrows :notworthy:

I've seen them loads of times, so here are a few of my pics from RAF Waddington Airshow last year:





































And I agree with Mutley, just a bunch of show-offs! :lol:


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Taken a few shots of the Reds at air shows over the years, here's a selection of some of my better ones.....


----------



## gcleminson (Jun 25, 2009)

That second one looks like he's practically in the garden! Nice pics.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

gcleminson said:


> That second one looks like he's practically in the garden! Nice pics.


Thanks. Farnborough - from the car park of the Swan Inn. Great location - even better when the big boys roll in....


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

some super pictures there have seen the arrows at sunderland air show a few times can not find any pics got a hurricane though


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Saw the arrows at last years Grand Prix, absolutely amazing. Almost as good as the cars :lol:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Went to a lecture last week. RAeS had former squadron leader of Red Arrows to give a detailed presentation, complete with some superb on board video. The training, mainly in Cyprus, is very very intensive. Selection is from fighter pilots who have flown in a battle zone only.


----------

